# WOOHOO!!!! Hot Sauce



## cmacv (Jun 19, 2007)

Just got my hot sauce today from UPS.
I cant wait till this weekend, Im making pulled pork and the left overs im going to make super hot chili.











to give you an idea how hot they are. 

TABASCO sauce is 2,400 scoville units on the heat scale
MAD DOG 357 is 357,000 scoville
BLAIR's MEGA DEATH is 550,000 scoville

its so powerful you only need a tiny amount per pot of chili to melt the skin on your face and because you use so little it wont change the flavor of the chili thats nice and smoky from the pulled pork


----------



## ultramag (Jun 19, 2007)

Hard to believe their that hot. I mean Blair's Mega Death as such a user friendly sound to it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Enjoy, and try not to melt your face off.


----------



## ron50 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have a friend who collects different hot sauces. I'd definitely start your way with one drop and go from there. And wear gloves, lol.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 19, 2007)

Blairs Mega Death is delicious. I love the flavor but have to use it in moderation. Last time I used it on some hotdogs my stomach was upset within an hour


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

We've got this place at the Casino called Bubbas BBQ that has a 6-packs of sauces on the table. They had one called "Woman Scorned" a habanero sauce that was so hot my boy almost cried. I had to get him a glass of milk! Course we had some dares going on and he put about a spoon full on his chicken to try it. LOL They don't serve it anymore - I guess they got sued if you can believe it!

Enjoy Cmacv - slowly!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 20, 2007)

I've had the 357 sauce for some time now among others ... go easy and only add more after it is well incorporated.
It is strictly an ingredient ... not ... a sauce!

Enjoy!


----------

